# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الصدى  (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الثلاثاء 31 ديسمبر 2013

## ابو البنات

*عام أحمر

* لملم العام أشياءه ورحل، معلناً تفوق الزعيم على كل منافسيه، بعد أن جمع كل بطولات الساحة.
* حصل المريخ على أول لقب لدوري الرديف في تاريخ الكرة السودانية، ودخل الواعد الموهوب الحريف الرهيف إبراهيم محجوب (إبراهومة السادس) التاريخ من أوسع أبوابه عندما قاد فريقه للظفر باللقب الغالي، وحصل على لقب هداف البطولة برصيد 11 هدفاً، أدخلته قلوب الصفوة من أوسع الأبواب، وجعلتنا نراهن على أنه سيكون أحد أبرز مكاسب الزعيم في التسجيلات الحالية.
* بعدها عرج فرسان الصفوة على لقب الدوري، فأعادوا الكأس إلى مكانه الطبيعي، ووضعوا الزعيم في القمة منفرداً، وفرضوا على الأهلة القنوع بالوصافة، بعد منافسةٍ شرسة مع 
أهلي شندي، الذي كان قاب قوسين أو أدنى من نيل شرف وصافة الزعيم، لولا أنه تعثر في مباريات سهلةٍ، كان بمقدوره أن يظفر بها، ليضع نفسه خلف المتفرد الأحمر، لأول مرة في تاريخ البطولة.
* ما لم يحصل عليه النمور في الموسم الماضي سيكون متاحاً أمامهم في الموسم الجديد.
* بعد تأمين لقب الدوري عرج الزعيم على بطولته المحببة، ساعياً إلى المحافظة على لقبها، وكان يتمنى أن يتم ذلك بالطريقة التي يحبها أنصاره، وبفوزٍ تاريخي تستعيد به صفوة الأحمر ذكريات (جوبا مالك عليا)، لكن خصمهم اختار أن (يعّرد) مطلقاً ساقيه للريح، ومع ذلك لم يفسد هروبه ليلة العرس الأحمر، فتم على أفضل ما يكون، بحضور صفوة الدمازين الذين أحسنوا الاحتفال بالبطل المحبوب، تاركين كتاب الأزرق يذرفون الدموع ويجتهدون للتبخيس بلا جدوى!
* ثلاثية تاريخية خرج بها زعيم الكرة السودانية من موسم 2013، بينما اكتفى الوصيف الخفيف بلقب بطولة دوري الشباب (بفارق الأهداف)، وكأسي الضلمة والأبيض!
* فرق يا إبراهيم!
* انتهى الموسم بسيادة حمراء كاملة.
* قبل نهاية العام اجتهد الأحمر لتقوية صفوفه بأسلحةٍ جديدة ونوعية.
* دعم دفاعه بالنيجيري مالك إسحق الذي أعتبره شخصياً أفضل مدافع في الدوري السوداني حالياً.
* وقوى وسطه بالمدرعة المالية باسيرو بامبا، وزاد بتجنسيه.
* ودعم منطقة المناورة بتصعيد أفضل موهبة صاعدة في ملاعب السودان حالياً.. إبراهومة السادس، هداف دوري الرديف.
* وغطى على النقص البائن في يسار الوسط بالتعاقد مع شميليس بيكللي نجم المنتخب الإثيوبي الملقب (بميسي إثيوبيا).
* أتى الدعم المقدر لمقدمة الأحمر بالتعاقد مع المالي القناص مامادو تراوري نجم الهلال والإسماعيلي المصري والإفريقي التونسي السابق، ونتوقع له أن يضيف قوةً كبيرةً للمقدمة الحمراء مع رفيق دربه الإيفواري المتين أوليفيه.
* وجاء مسك الختام بضم الوطني محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة والحارس إيهاب زغبير لتدعيم المقدمة والحراسة في الليلة الأخيرة.
* مثلما سبق الزعيم جميع الأندية بالإعداد في مطلع العام الحالي فقد اختار أن يختتمه بأفضلية جديدة وعبر بداية مبكرة للإعداد محلياً قبل التوجه إلى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة لمواصلة التحضيرات بعد مواجهة تاريخية مع بايرن ميونيخ الألماني، بطل العالم وبطل دوري أندية أوروبا وبطل السوبر الأوروبي.
* ما خلا الخروج المبكر من البطولة الإفريقية (مثل البقية) فقد تميز الزعيم عن الآخرين في كل شيء.
* نتمنى أن تتواصل مسيرة التميز في العام الجديد.
* كرة القدم لا تقبل التوقعات المسبقة.
* لكن الحسابات المعروفة لها تشير إلى استمرار السيطرة الحمراء على ساحة الكرة السودانية، واستمرار سياسة (القطب الأوحد) عدة سنوات مقبلة.
* كل عام والزعيم ملك الملوك.. وزعيم الزعماء.. وسيد السادة في ساحة الكرة السودانية.
* كل عام والمريخ في القمة منفرداً، يحقق ما أعجز السابقين واللاحقين.
* كل عام والطموح الأحمر أكبر.
* كل سنة والمريخ بألف خير.
* كل سنة والأحمر متربع على القلوب حباً لا قراراً.
* كل عام والمريخ الواحد الصحيح.. وما دونه كسور وأصفار!
* كل عام وأنت الحب.
آخر الحقائق
* مع أن إعلام الوصيف غير موضوعي ولا يتمتع بالحد الأدنى من المنطق إلا إننا نستمتع بالرد عليه.
* شعار ما عندهم ولسانهم سلبة!
* يا إبراهيم تسكتوا وللا ننادي ليكم ولدنا عصمت؟
* نخشى أن يقسو عصمت صاحب الشعار على إبراهيم عوض والرشيد علي صفر ومحمد عبد الماجد وبقية فاقدي الشعار ويحرمهم من كتابة اسم الهلال مستقبلاً!!
* مش حقو؟
* مش ملكو.. ومسجلو عند الحكومة؟
* مش كل زول حر في حقو؟
* ولدنا عصمت جهجه الباكات، وقلع الشعارات!
* ينازعوهو يطلع شهادة من المسجل التجاري!
* يتطاولوا عليهو يطلع ليهم شهادة من الملكية الفكرية!
* الوصايفة سيستقبلون العام الجديد لا بطولات.. لا شعار.. لا بايرن ميونيخ!
* أحلى حاجة قالوا إنهم يجهزون لتكريم الحكيم بملاقاة فريق عالمي!
* عالمي زي منو مثلاً؟
* قولوا ما تترددوا.. بايرن ميونيخ الألماني مثلاً؟
* هذه القمم لا يمكن الوصول إليها بواسطة من لا يمتلكون شعاراً!
* أقرعوا الشعار.. قبل ما تفكروا في منازلة الكبار!
* لو عصمت رفض يتنازل ممكن تختوا نجمة كبيرة فوق هلال صغيروني وتعلموهو شعار جديد.
* نحن موافقين.
* أصلاً هلال عصمت خرج من ضلع الزعيم عندما غضب فتح الله بشارة ورفاقه من تحويل اسم المسالمة إلى المريخ وانشقوا عنه وكونوا الهلال لاحقاً!
* يعني فريقكم ده أصلاً تم تكوينه بي زعلة!
* عشان كدة طوالي زعلانين!
* يشابوا للنجوم ويضافروا الهلال!
* هلال عصمت طبعاً!
* ألذ حاجة ناس إبراهيم عوض أول ما سمعوا بي مباراة الزعيم والبايرن اتذكروا مباراتهم مع سانتوس البرازيلي، وقالوا هم السباقين في منازلة الكبار!
* كورة الهونفيد أم تسعة خارج الحسبة طبعاً!
* سانتوس لم يكن بطل العالم، ولا أفضل فريق في العالم زي البافاري!
* كما أننا لم نر العقد الذي كتب عنه إبراهيم!
* مش احتمال السماني يكون اختار العقد أبو تسهيلات عشان كدة اخدتوا واحد بس؟
* ألذ حاجة قالوا خايفين المريخ يتغلب كتير!
* برشلونة انهزم من البافاري سبعة صفر رايح جاي.. يعني شنو لو انهزمنا منو؟
* ألم يخسر الوصيف أمام الجريف بهدفين نظيفين مؤخراً؟
* نفسي ومنى عيني يا سلك أعرف الفريق العالمي الحا يلعب مع فريق عصمت في تكريم الحكيم!!
* ألذ حاجة يس سالوا منو الشعار وبقى كلامو في محلو (ولا شيء في اللون الأزرق)!
* السادة كلميني بالريدة ألميني!!
* أزرق سادة.. من غير شعار!
* عشرة مليار لاستعادة الشعار.
* عصمت رجل العام 2013!!
* آخر خبر: وا ناري من البافاري!


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*غاندي يصل الخرطوم اليوم
ينتظر أن يكون الغاني غاندي الظهير الأيسر للمريخ وصل الخرطوم فجر اليوم وسيلتحق بتدريبات الفريق الأحمر ويغادر معه إلى قطر وكان غاندي غادر إلى بلاده بعد انتهاء الموسم
فيما يصل المالي تراوري غداً وشيمليس الخميس كما يصل الألماني كروجر يوم الخميس ايضاً.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*محامي البرير: موكلي لم يعتدي على الحيمودي.. وعادل رجب اعترف بلكم الحكم الجزائري
تواصل الصدى نشر تفاصيل وأسرار وحيثيات وافادات الشهود بخصوص قضية اللكمة الشهيرة وتنشر في الصفحة الخامسة مرافعة محامي البرير وذكر روس وينزل في مرافعته أن البرير لم يتورط في الاعتداء على الحيمودي الحكم الذي أدار مباراة الهلال والترجي التونسي في دور الأربعة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا قبل عامين وأشار إلى أن موكله غادر
الاستاد بسبب المرض عندما وقعت الحادثة وقدم ما يثبت بأنه خضع إلى فحوصات في المستشفى وشكّك في افادات شهود الاتهام واعتبر أن هناك اختلافاً واضحاً بين درجة الاعتداء الجسدي الموضّح في أقوال الشهود والاصابات المرئية على الحكم عندما أطلق صافرة انطلاق الشوط الثاني من المباراة المعنية ودعا المحامي إلى عدم تجاهل اعتراف عادل رجب مشيراً إلى أن هناك مشجع هلالي اعترف بأنه من اعتدى على الحكم وقال المحامي في مرافعته: يجب اعتبار اعترافه دليلاً دامغاً لمصلحة موكلي.. بينما رد محامي الاتحاد الأفريقي على موكل البرير وننشر افاداته في حلقة الغد وأوضح أنه من الغريب أن يدعّي رئيس شاب معاناته من مشاكل صحية تُضطره للذهاب للمستشفى خلال مباراة مهمة لفريقه وأشار إلى أن المراقب والمساعدين تعرفوا على المعتدي وقالوا إن رئيس الهلال من لكم الحيمودي.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*التونسي نابي يتحدى ويؤكد: انجازاتي وشهاداتي لا تقبل التشكيك
دعا نصر الدين نابي مدرب الهلال من يشكّكون في قدراته وانجازاته ومؤهّلاته العودة إلى موقع الاتحاد البلجيكي لكرة القدم وأشار إلى أنه مدرب مؤهّل ومارس التدريب لفترة ليست قصيرة وحقق
نجاحات وانجازات وأبان المدرب أنه وصل مع موتيما بمبي إلى مجموعتي الكونفدرالية على حساب فرق مثل حرس الحدود المصري وشبيبة القبائل وأفاد أنه توج مع ليوبار بلقب الكونفدرالية كما درّب في ليبيا ودبي ونفى أن يكون أهلي بنغازي استغنى عن خدماته وأقاله كاشفاً أنه من استقال وأكد أنه سيرد على من شكّكوا في قدراته عملياً وبالنتائج واعتبر نابي أنه مدرب صاحب أخلاق ولا يعرف الأساليب الملتوية وغير المشروعة واعتبر أن المدرب العربي محسود من بني جلدته دائماً.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*باريس سان جيرمان يصل العاصمة القطرية ويتدرب

وصل باريس سان جيرمان الدوحة العاصمة القطرية لاقامة معسكر تحضيري ومواجهة ريال مدريد الأسباني الخميس ودياً وكان الفريق الفرنسي أدى تدريبين بالعاصمة القطرية فيما ينتظر أن يصل بايرن ميونخ إلى الدوحة غداً حيث يواجه المريخ التاسع
من الشهر المقبل ودياً فيما يحل الأحمر في قطر الثالث من الشهر المقبل وتستضيف الدوحة ايضاً معسكرات لبطلي النمسا وروسيا في شهر يناير.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الأزرق يرتّب للموسم الجديد

بدأ العد التنازلي لانطلاق تحضيرات الهلال للموسم الجديد وكان مجلس الإدارة قرر أن تنطلق الخامس من الشهر المقبل وسيُضطر الهلال إلى بدء اعداده خارج ملعبه بسبب أعمال الصيانة التي تنتظم الاستاد وكان الأزرق دعم صفوفه ستة لاعبين في فترة
التسجيلات الأخيرة حيث تعاقد مع سمبو وكوليبالي وسيسيه وستيفن وارغو على صعيد الأجانب بالاضافة إلى وليد علاء الدين وصلاح الجزولي من المحليين فيما جدّد لخليفة وسيف مساوي ومدثر كاريكا وسيدي بيه ونجح مجلس الإدارة في حسم كل الملفات تمهيداً لانطلاقة قوية ويتطلع الأزرق إلى تقديم موسم جيد بعد أن خرج خالي الوفاض من الموسم الماضي وكان المجلس عيّن اللواء أحمد عطا المنان عضو المجلس رئيساً للقطاع الرياضي وعاطف النور مديراً للكرة فيما عيّن مجدي مرجان مساعداً للمدرب.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدرب الأزرق يصل اليوم

ينتظر أن يصل التونسي نصر الدين النابي المدير الفني للهلال الخرطوم اليوم للاجتماع بمسئولي النادي الأزرق ووضع اللمسات الأخيرة بعد أن توصل المجلس إلى اتفاق معه بالاشراف على تدريب الفريق في الفترة المقبلة ويعود نابي
إلى بروكسل الخميس فيما يعود مرة أخرى إلى الخرطوم السادس أو السابع من الشهر المقبل للاشراف على الاعداد وبدء مهمته رسمياً.
.. وينفي اشتراطه تعيين تونسيين ويتحدث عن فرنسيين وبلجيكيين
قال نصر الدين نابي مدرب الهلال في تصريحات للصدى عبر الهاتف إن أي مدير فني من الطبيعي أن يختار طاقمه المعاون ونوّه إلى أنه طلب التعاقد مع مدرب محلي ضمن الطاقم التدريبي وقال: طالبت ايضاً بمساعدين اختارهم ولم اشترط أن يكونوا تونسيين.. فقد يكونوا فرنسيين أو بلجيكيين ومن حقي أن اختار المساعدين.. ففي كل العالم يختار المدير الفني مساعديه.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*أهلي عطبرة يعلن تعاقده رسمياً مع جبرة

أكد سر الختم محمد علي رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي أهلي عطبرة تعاقد الإكسبريس رسمياً مع فاروق جبرة ليقود تدريب الفريق في الموسم المقبل وذكر أن هناك اجتماعاً ينعقد اليوم يضع اللمسات الأخيرة على الصفقة واختار فاروق جبرة أحمد السيد مساعداً
له وينطلق اعداد الأهلي الخامس من الشهر المقبل ويستعد الإكسبريس للمشاركة في الكونفدرالية بالاضافة إلى المسابقات المحلية.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اضراب وتذمّر في كمبالا سيتي

أعلن اوغوانغا لاعب كمبالا سيتي رفضه الاستمرار مع منافس المريخ في دوري أبطال أفريقيا وأوضح أنه يبحث عن نادٍ جديد وأبدى استياءه من اهمال جورج نيسمبي المدير الفني له وابقاءه على الدكة ويعتقد المهاجم أنه لاعب جيد ويفترض
الا يبقى على الدكة وذكر يوليوس في تصريحات لصحيفة جيمب ريبورت أنه قرر الرحيل من كمبالا سيتي وأفادت الصحيفة أن اللاعب في طريقه إلى نادي سوفا باكا الكيني بينما أثار حسن واسوا لاعب الفريق أزمة بين كمبالا واتحاد الكرة ولم يشارك اللاعب في تدريبات كمبالا سيتي فيما قرر المشاركة مع منتخب بلاده في بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين مما أثار حفيظة مسئولي كمبالا سيتي الذين قالوا إن اتحاد الكرة لا يحق له اختيار اللاعب والاستعانة به بالمنتخب لأنه لا يشارك في تدريبات الفريق على الرغم من أنه حصل على مرتبات خمسة أشهر وكانت صحيفة أوغندية اتهمت اللاعب بالهروب من دفع ضريبة كمبالا سيتي.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*منافس الأحمر يصل زنجبار بالبص

ينتظر أن تكون بعثة كمبالا سيتي وصلت زنجبار أمس استعداداً للمشاركة في البطولة الدولية التي تُقام هناك (مابندوزي) والتي تشارك فيها أندية من أوغندا وكينيا وتنزانيا وزنجبار ويبدأ كمبالا سيتي مشواره الأول من الشهر المقبل بلقاء كي ام كي ام
الزنجباري وكانت البعثة وصلت إلى زنجبار بالبص وقال الأمين العام لنادي كمبالا سيتي إن المشاركة في الدورة الدولية ستتيح للفريق تحضير نفسه بصورة مثالية قبل مباراتي المريخ في الدور التمهيدي من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الوالي وكبر يتنافسان على لقب شخصية العام الرياضية
أجرت الصدى استفتاءً حول شخصية العام الرياضية وأدلى 50 رياضياً بآرائهم وذهبت معظم الترشيحات لكبر والي شمال دارفور وجمال الوالي رئيس المريخ ورشّح البعض هيثم مصطفى وشخصيات أخرى لكن التنافس
انحصر بين الوالي وكبر وتنشر الصدى في عدد الغد نتيجة الاستفتاء.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*سكرتير المريخ الأسبق: هيثم تحدى جماهير الهلال وتعرض إلى ظُلم كبير

اعتبر فتحي ابراهيم عيسى سكرتير المريخ الأسبق أن هيثم مصطفى حقق نجاحاً لافتاً مع الفرقة الحمراء ورأى أنه تعرض إلى ظُلم واضح عندما تخطاه الاختيار للقب نجم الموسم ونوّه إلى أن هيثم تحدى جماهير الهلال وصمد أمام الضغوط ونجح
وفرض نفسه في التشكيلة الأساسية ومثّل قائداً داخل وخارج الملعب وأبان عيسى أن اختيار لاعب آخر بدلاً عنه نجماً للموسم فيه ظُلم لهيثم وقال فؤاد التوم عضو مجلس المريخ الأسبق إن اللجنة المكلّفة بالاختيار لا تستحق الثقة مشيراً إلى أن تجاوز لاعب مثل هيثم يقدح في كفاءتها وقال عمر طنون قطب المريخ وعضو مجلس الشورى إن هيثم نجم الموسم بلا منازع وغصباً عن هؤلاء وشدّد على أنه قاد المريخ للتتويج بالدوري والكأس بينما خرج الهلال من الموسم خالي الوفاض.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدربون يرشحّون المريخ للحفاظ على لقبي الدوري والكأس والذهاب بعيداً في الأبطال

رشّح مدربون المريخ للذهاب بعيداً في دوري أبطال أفريقيا والحفاظ على لقبي الدوري والكأس ورأوا أن الأحمر أضاف لاعبين جيدين وبمواصفات خاصة وأفادوا أن الفرقة الحمراء ستخوض الموسم بمعنويات عالية بعد التتويج بالدوري والكأس وقالوا
إن تألق المريخ أفريقياً ليس أمراً مستبعداً مشيرين إلى أن الامكانات متوافرة أمام المريخ وتعينه على تحقيق النجاحات وقال سيد سليم إن المريخ يعيش استقراراً ولديه امكانات جيدة وليس هناك ما يحول دون تميزه عربياً وأفريقياً بينما رأى صلاح مشكلة أن الفرقة الحمراء تتوافر لها كل المعينات مشيراً إلى أن الأهم التركيز على الأبطال وقال إن المريخ بوسعه أن يفعل الكثير في هذا الموسم بينما ذكر عبد المجيد جعفر أنه متفائل بمريخ 2014 ويرى أنه سيكون في وضعية جيدة ومرشح للتفوق.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الصدى تواصل نشر حيثيات قرار المحكمة الرياضية بلوزان حول قضية اللكمة الشهيرة
محامي البرير يطلب من الكاف تقديم ما يؤكد اثبات خرق موكّله للائحة الانضباط
روس وينزل: البرير لم يتورّط في الاعتداء على الحيمودي وغادر الاستاد بسبب المرض عندما وقعت الحادثة
موكّلي قدم من الاثباتات ما يؤكد مغادرته للمستشفى في سيارة قادها أمين خزينة النادي
المسافة من الاستاد إلى المستشفى ومقارنتها بوقت حدوث الاعتداء يؤكد استحالة اقدام البرير على ضرب الحكم
هناك شخص آخر أحد محبي النادي حضر المباراة واعترف بارتكاب الاعتداء.. والهجوم يمكن وصفه بالدفع أو اللكمة
اعتراف عادل رجب لا يمكن تجاهله.. ولم يكن مشجع الهلال يرغب في تقديم شهادته للمحكمة ويجب اعتبار اعترافه دليلاً دامغاً لمصلحة موكّلي
افادات شهود العيان ليست مقنعة والعديد منهم تم اخبارهم بعد الحادثة وتحديد الجاني
هناك اختلاف واضح بين درجة الاعتداء الجسدي الموضّح في أقوال الشهود والاصابات المرئية على الحكم عندما اطلق صافرة انطلاق الشوط الثاني
المحامي يستند على المادة 60 البند 3 من لائحة الانضباط الصادرة من الاتحاد الأفريقي
محامي البرير يطلب من المحكمة حال توصلها بأن موكله مسئول عن الاعتداء معاقبته وِفقاً للائحة الانضباط الخاصة بالكاف
تواصل الصدى نشر حيثيات قرار محكمة التحكيم الرياضية في لوزان بخصوص قضية اللكمة الشهيرة وكذلك افادات الشهود وكانت الصدى نشرت على حلقتين افادات البرير رئيس مجلس ادارة الهلال السابق ومحمد
المامون أمين الخزينة كما نشرت ايضاً أقوال ضابط الشرطة الذي استعانت به المحكمة كخبير لتحديد المسافة من الاستاد إلى مستشفى رويال كير وغيرها من الأمور المتعلقة بالقضية كما نشرت الصدى كذلك أقوال الحكم الحيمودي والمساعد الأول والمراقب وكان البرير اُتهم بالاعتداء على جمال الحيمودي الحكم الجزائري الذي أدار مباراة الأزرق والترجي التونسي في دور الأربعة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا عام 2011 ودان الكاف رئيس الهلال بينما برأته محكمة لوزان وقال رئيس الهلال في شهادته إنه لم يعتدي على الحكم وأن هناك مشجع هلالي اعترف بأنه ضرب الحيمودي وتحدث ايضاً عن مرضه ونقله إلى المستشفى بين شوطي المباراة وجاءت افادات محمد المامون أمين خزينة الهلال متطابقة مع البرير وأفاد فيها بأنه رافق رئيس النادي إلى المستشفى كما نشرت الصدى ايضاً افادات الطبيب المختص والذي عاين البرير في مستشفى رويال كير بينما قال الحيمودي إنه تعرض إلى الضرب وأُغميَّ عليه لمدة دقيقتين تقريباً وبعد أن استفاق قيل له إن من اعتدى عليه البرير رئيس الهلال ولم يحدد الحيمودي البرير مباشرةً وربما جاءت افاداته في مصلحة رئيس الهلال السابق لكن الحكم المساعد الأول كانت افاداته أكثر وضوحاً وذكر أن البرير من لكم الحكم وأشار عبد الحق إلى أن الشخص الذي صافحهم إلى جانب وزير الشباب والرياضة ورئيس الاتحاد العام قبل المباراة وقُدم على أساس أنه رئيس الهلال من اعتدى على الحكم كما أكد مراقب المباراة أن البرير بالفعل اعتدى على الحكم الحيمودي وتنشر الصدى اليوم الحُجج القانونية التي ساقها محامي البرير ودافع فيها عن موكله وكان البرير كلّف محامياً سويسرياً بالترافع أمام المحكمة نيابة عنه وذكر المحامي روس وينزل أن موكّله لم يعتدي على الحكم ونوّه إلى أنه كان مريضاً وغادر للمستشفى وقدم ما يثبت صحة ذلك واستشهد المحامي بسابقة أخرى رأت فيها نفس المحكمة أنه اذا كانت الادعاءات تتعلق بسوء السلوك الخطير عندها يكون معيار القناعة التامة للمحكمة بمصداقية الأدِلة لا يجوز أن يختلف كثيراً عن معيار فوق الشك المعقول ولفت المحامي إلى أن موكّله لم يتورط في الاعتداء مبيناً أن هناك شخص آخر اعترف بأنه من ضرب الحكم وشدد على أهمية الا يتم تجاهل افادات عادل رجب وأوضح أن رجب لم يكن يرغب في تقديم شهادته للمحكمة لكن مع ذلك رأى المحامي أن شهادته يجب أن تُعتبر وتوضع كدليل دامغ لمصلحة البرير وأكد المحامي ان الأدلة ضد موكّله لم تكن مقنعة ورأى أن هناك اختلافاً في أقوال الشهود مقارنة بالاصابات المرئية على الحكم عندما أطلق صافرة انطلاق الشوط الثاني وطلب محامي البرير وفي حال أُدين موكّله أن يُعاقب وِفقاً للائحة الكاف.
حُجج محامي البرير
قال محامي البرير في مرافعته إنه يطالب الكاف بتقديم الوقائع التي استند عليها في اثبات الخرق المزعوم للائحة الانضباط بواسطة موكّله (البرير) وِفقاً لمعيار الأدلة الذي يجب أن يحقق لدى المحكمة القناعة التامة بمصداقيتها بدلاً من الاعتماد على موازنة الاحتمالات وكان محامي البرير طلب من محامي الكاف أن يقدم ما يؤكد الوقائع التي استند عليها ثم قدم المحامي السويسري المكلّف من البرير سابقة قانونية تدعيماً لطلبه واستشهد بقضيتين مُشابهتين سبق للمحكمة أن طبّقت فيهما نفس المعيار المذكور كما استشهد ايضاً بسابقة أخرى رأت فيها المحكمة ذاتها أنه اذا كانت الادعاءات تتعلق بسوء السلوك الخطير عندئذ فإن معيار القناعة التامة للمحكمة بمصداقية الأدلة لا يجوز أن يختلف كثيراً عن معيار فوق الشك المعقول.
البرير لم يعتدي على الحكم
قال محامي البرير إن رئيس الهلال السابق لم يعتدي على الحكم وأشار إلى أن موكلّه أثبت ما يفيد بأنه مريض وقال المحامي السويسري: يؤكد المستأنف (البرير) أنه لم يتورط بأي حال من الأحوال في الاعتداء سواء كخصم أو كشاهد لأنه في الحقيقة كان غادر الاستاد بسبب المرض وقت وقوع الحادثة وقدم موكلي من الاثباتات ما يؤكد أنه بالفعل غادر الاستاد قبل انتهاء الشوط الأول إلى المستشفى وبسيارة قادها أمين خزينة النادي السيد المامون حيث تم ادخاله المستشفى عند الساعة التاسعة وثلاث دقائق حسب ماهو مثبت في سجلات المستشفى والمسافة بين الاستاد والمستشفى تبلغ حوالي 15.8 كيلو متر وحسب افادات الشرطة بالاضافة إلى خرائط قوقل فإن المسافة تستغرق 19 دقيقة على أقل تقدير وعليه يصبح من المستحيل أن يكون المستأنف (البرير) اعتدى على الحكم حوالي الساعة الثامنة وثمان وأربعين دقيقة تقريباً ولفت محامي البرير إلى أن هناك شخصاً آخر اعترف بالاعتداء على الحكم ودعم تأكيداته بعدم تورط موكله في الاعتداء بحقيقة أن هناك شخصاً آخر وهو أحد محبي النادي من الذين تابعوا المباراة اعترف بارتكاب الاعتداء وأشار المحامي إلى عادل رجب وقال: بغض النظر عن ما اذا كان الهجوم يمكن أن يوصف بأنه دفع أو لكمة فإن اعتراف السيد عادل رجب لا يمكنه تجاهله خاصة وأن هناك اعتداءً واحداً فقط حدث على الحكم ولأسباب واضحة لم يكن السيد عادل رجب يرغب في تقديم شهادته للمحكمة ولكن مع ذلك ينبغي اعتبار اعترافه كدليل دامغ لمصلحة موكلي (البرير).
أدلة غير مقنعة
ذهب محامي البرير إلى أن الأدلة التي قُدمت ليست مقنعة وقال: ما يُسمّى بافادات شهود العيان ليست مقنعة.. فالعديد من الشهود تم اخبارهم بعد الحادثة أن المعتدي كان موكلي وهناك ايضاً اختلاف واضح وجلي بين درجة الاعتداء الجسدي الموضّح في أقوال الشهود مقارنة بالاصابات المرئية على الحكم عندما أطلق صافرة انطلاق الشوط الثاني للمباراة والمأخوذة من مسافة قريبة في اللقطات التلفزيونية من شريط تسجيل المباراة كذلك اجتهد الشهود كثيراً لأن يتذكروا عمر المعتدي والملابس التي كان يرتديها وما اذا كان الاعتداء حدث من أمام الحكم أم من الجهة الجانبية له وطلب محامي البرير من المحكمة احتياطياً حال وجدت أن موكله مذنباً اعتبار لجنة الاستئنافات بالكاف لا تملك السلطة لمضاعفة العقوبة واستند المحامي في ذلك إلى المادة 60 البند 3 من لائحة الانضباط الصادرة بواسطة الاتحاد الأفريقي الكاف والتي تنص على أنه لا يجوز تعديل القرارات بما يؤدي إلى ضرر المُستأنف وطلب محامي البرير من المحكمة أنه وفي حال اطمأنت إلى أن موكله (البرير) المعتدي على الحكم فإن العقوبة الموقّعة عليه بالايقاف عن ممارسة أي نشاط يتعلق بكرة القدم لمدة سنتين إلى أربعة أعوام غير منصوص عليه في لائحة الانضباط الصادرة بواسطة الاتحاد الأفريقي وهو بالتالي مُخالف لمبدأ قانونية القرارات.
اصابة جسدية أو سلوك عنيف
أشار محامي البرير إلى أن الاعتداء الذي وقع على الحكم إما اصابة جسدية أو سلوك عنيف وبالتالي فإن عقوبة الحالة الأولى المنصوص عليها في لائحة الانضباط الصادرة من الكاف الايقاف لمباراة واحدة مع الغرامة وقال المحامي: أما العقوبة الموقعة على المُستأنف (البرير) بالايقاف عن ممارسة أي نشاط يتعلق بكرة القدم فتوجد فقط في المادة 88 من نفس اللائحة وهذه المادة لا علاقة لها بحالة الاصابة الجسدية التي أُدين بها موكلي وإنما تتعلق بمخالفات التزوير والفساد وغيرها وعليه فإن مبدأ قانونية القرارات تم انتهاكه بواسطة لجنة استئنافات الكاف.. فالعقوبة المفروضة لا تنطبق على حالة الاعتداء على الحكم وطلب محامي البرير من المحكمة في حال توصلها لقرار بأن موكله (البرير) مسئول عن الاعتداء فإن العقوبة الصحيحة حسب ماهو منصوص عليه في لائحة الانضباط بالكاف ايقافه لمباراة واحدة فقط وفيما يتعلق بالاعتداء يجوز أن يكون الايقاف من 12 إلى 24 مباراة فقط.
تطالع في حلقة الغد
* محامي الاتحاد الأفريقي يؤكد: الوقائع الواردة في التقارير الرسمية للمباريات صحيحة
* قاعدة سيادة قرينة الاثبات الواردة في لائحة الانضباط بالكاف والمتعلقة بنقل عبء الاثبات تُقر بافادات الحكام.
* مراقب المباراة تعرّف على البرير ولا يمكن أن يُخطئ في التعرّف على شخصية المعتدي.
* نسخة شريط تسجيل المباراة المقدمة من قِبل محامي البرير ليست كاملة ولا تظهر الاعتداء بين الشوطين بصورة واضحة.
* الصور في الشريط لا تظهر شخصية المعتدي ويمكن اعتبارها تمثل تضارباً مع افادات حكام المباراة.
* افادة البرير بوجوده في مكان آخر عند وقوع الاعتداء يتضارب مع روايته عن الحادثة
* المسافة من المستشفى إلى الاستاد كان بوسعه قطعها في 12 دقيقة حسب شهادة شرطة مرور الخرطوم
* من الممكن أن يكون البرير اعتدى على الحكم ثم يُدخل للمستشفى.
* من الغريب أن يدعّي هذا الرئيس الشاب معاناته من مثل هذه المشاكل الصحية التي تُضطره إلى الذهاب للمستشفى خلال مباراة مهمة.
* رئيس الهلال لم يقدم أي مستندات بتاريخ مرضه أو وثائق تثبت ما ذهب اليه ونرفض شهادة عادل رجب.
* لا يمكن اعتماد شهادة عادل رجب لأنها ربما اُستخرجت بشكل مدبّر لصالح البرير من أجل تبرئته.
* البرير يدعّي أنه أحد الأشخاص الأكثر غِنىً ونفوذاً في السودان

*

----------


## الدلميت

*لك التحية اخونا ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مشكور حبيبنا ابو البنات الله يديك العافية
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور أبو البنات و كل سنة و انت طيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ابو البنات
                        	*

----------

